# North Florida Ft



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone have any info yet ??? Good luck to all that are running !


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

A friend of mine called me with some info on the Q.

1st and 2nd series of the Q were ran together.

1st series was an indented triple with *2* retired. Yes, 2 retired. Then run the land blind.

10 of 25 back to the 3rd. Sorry dont have the callback numbers.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Lucky Seven said:


> A friend of mine called me with some info on the Q.
> 
> 1st and 2nd series of the Q were ran together.
> 
> 1st series was an indented triple with *2* retired. Yes, 2 retired. Then run the land blind.


I ran test dog with my dog Ida. The indent gunner was not formally retired at that time. However, the gunner's chair was in the shadow of a large round hay bale such that essentially the seated gunner was retired.

As the day progressed and the sun headed west, the gunner's chair would become clearly visible. IMHO, the judges decided to retire the middle gun in order to create a level playing field -- the later dogs would not have an advantage over the earlier dogs because of the seated gunner becoming increasingly more visible as the day progressed. 

Also in my opinion, the indent bird was more of a problem because of it being a check down from the flyer, then because of it being retired.

The long retired gun was a problem for almost all of the dogs because all of the factors were in concert and enticed the dogs to give in to the factors rather than go to area of the fall -- excellent bird placement by the judges.


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

Anything more on the Q ? Callbacks results test descriptions ? Anything ?


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Dave, didn't the description of the qualifying land series with 25 dogs do you for awhile?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, George...great description of the first and second..and insight as well. 

Judy


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Lucky Seven said:


> Does anyone have any info yet ??? Good luck to all that are running !


AM first series was a fairly wide triple with long marks -- flyer being the shortest at about 200 yards and two retire guns. Hen pheasants for all marks. Many no birds. The field had many, many large round hay bales. With the possible exception of a couple of flyers, the hay bales prevented a "straight as an arrow" path to the marks.

Second series will be a land blind in the same field as first series and starts at 8 am Eastern DAYLIGHT SAVINGS time. Don't forget to set you clocks forward -- Spring forward, one hour.

39 CALL BACKS to second series -- hopefully no typos:

1, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news?

Thanks


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I only know that Weezer won the open with Bob Johnson handling........... My Honor got a jam.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I only know that Weezer won the open with Bob Johnson handling........... My Honor got a jam.


Weezer also won the am!!!! Way to go bob and weezer!!!! Oouble header!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW WOW way to go Weezer and Bob!!! Congrats on the Double Header!!


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Results now posted on EE


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Weezer!

That's hardcore.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

What I know:

Open
1- Weezer/Bob Johnson
2- Blaze/Voigt H, Fekula O
3- Wayne Curtis, Bruce Hall dog
4- Roxie/Voigt H, Benson O (makes her FC!)
RJ- Hoke/Voigt H, Bovers O
Didnt get jams


Am
1- Weezer/Bob
2- Bull/O'Connell
3- Zonka/B Hall
4- Zeke/Bovers
Didnt hear jams

This was Weezer's first doubleheader..... Im thrilled for Bob and Weez!! Booya!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Lydia, I bet you're not as thrilled as Mr Johnson. 

Darn good weekend for him and Weezer.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Lydia, I bet you're not as thrilled as Mr Johnson.
> 
> Darn good weekend for him and Weezer.


I called Weezer..... he was getting a back rub, and had a little ice cream. I hear he's getting a brand new bone tomorrow!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Howard N said:


> Lydia, I bet you're not as thrilled as Mr Johnson.
> 
> Darn good weekend for him and Weezer.


Ha! So true Howard! But a thrill nonetheless. 

Bob was pretty tickled earlier today when we talked about the open win....but I have to say that when Bob called me this afternoon right after he got the am results, he sounded half stunned and a whole lot of elated. Its fun to hear someone talking to you through what is obviously a huge smile!

As you noted, of course its not the same as being there myself, but.... I did a pretty fair job of living vicariously through Bob and Weez's grand success....my neighbor from 8 acres away said she heard me whooping it up while in my yard when I got Bobs call this afternoon.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

I had the opportunity to watch and compete with Bob and Wheezer in the Open, he laid down an almost perfect set of marks on Friday in the heavy cross wind, and 2 retired gunners that were extremely hard for the dogs to pick out against the wood line, and then stay focused on the birds. He was 1 of only maybe 4-5 on Friday that had A Marks. His blinds were great, and he had a excellent last series. They make a perfect team!
Congratulations Bob and Wheezer!
Randy & Mary


----------

